# Lost: Chacos @ Westwater



## ChinaRider (Aug 10, 2015)

Hey All,

Haven't seen my Chacos after a recent trip. Last seen camping at Westwater Ranger Station 11/6, launched 11/7. They are black, men's size 7. Thanks for your help!


----------



## ric (Apr 12, 2004)

did a day run yesterday, check around the camps at putin and lost and found,
nada....


----------



## ChinaRider (Aug 10, 2015)

Thank you for looking!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## jgrebe (Jan 16, 2010)

ChinaRider said:


> Hey All,
> 
> Haven't seen my Chacos after a recent trip. Last seen camping at Westwater Ranger Station 11/6, launched 11/7. They are black, men's size 7. Thanks for your help!


Wait a second. Is this Donald Trump?


----------



## ChinaRider (Aug 10, 2015)

Small shoe size I know, but I can assure you I have very normal sized hands! Very normal. Also I'm pretty sure Trump doesn't boat. Anyway still no sign of those chacos... 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

